# Kitchen Confidential



## kali the foodie (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone read Anthony Bourdain's Kitchen Confidential? I'm finding it enlightening. I was just wondering if anyone else found it full of good advice, especially the list of things he thinks one should do to become a chef. I was also wondering if Kitchen culture has changed much for those working fine dining now, since most of his stories took place almost 30 years ago. Let me know what you think of it, it was recommeded to me by a chef who told me to read it and call him back. I'm hoping that means he'll give me a job if I do.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I loved the book. Reminded me a lot of the things I did as a young cook, but not everyone agrees with his assessment of the culture of chefs and cooks. I would suggest you do a search here on Cheftalk forums. There are a number of great threads concerning this book. Have fun!


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

i read the book, i thought it was a great book!! i just love how he words his book. it keeps a person who never reads keep reading!!


----------

